# Kids behind bars



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Just watching this now looks shocking....BBC Three if your interested! im simply going OMFG...and WTF


----------



## davies20 (Feb 22, 2009)

Just started watching it, how the hell can they be so aggressive that young!!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

thats what is amazing me! the one girls and vunerable boys thing with the thefts jesus! Flipping heck Shanks!


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Damn, wanted to watch that. Watching extreme fishing.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

CupraElliott said:


> Damn, wanted to watch that. Watching extreme fishing.


Watch it on iplayer after man its very interesting if very eye opening! Was quite interesting they do mechanic stuff and even allow spraying! the language is strong!


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

It's on at 23:45 so al be a rebel and stay up on a school night.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

CupraElliott said:


> It's on at 23:45 so al be a rebel and stay up on a school night.


hahahaha :lol: im seriously enjoying it as strange as it sounds i really admire the staff. Somehow as daft as it sounds these kids on the majority appear to have had difficult growing up circumstances but compared with the poor children one shocking taking it the wrong way.

The staff though i cannot applaud more for looking beyond their problems and in attempt to get the best from them.

Strange as it sounds it probably comes from my dad being a former governor for a specialist school. I strangely can look beyond the problems, and in addition by attempting to resolve them they get out of the problems hopefully to live a proper future as grown adults acting responsibly.

im really enjoying this program truly emotional

nice to see kieran with Charlie (the girl) with some older support although the short time as shown could make it difficult.

The important point is them being given another chance. And from them to not waste that opportunity.Locking children up must not be easy though.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Nice to see the kids input into the units development! Excellent it makes them feel responsible and involved!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Guys this is well worth a watch! First in 3 on at the same time next week!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Second Episode with the girls on now


----------



## Elliott19864 (May 11, 2008)

Going to watch it later on again, watching walking the amazon at the minute.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

Another very good epi man!


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2010)

Found the kids on it rather annoying and couldn't go the "big man" acts they put on


----------



## bristolbaron (Aug 13, 2009)

no one watch this week then?


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

Nope I can't think if anything more likely to wind me up and make me shout at the telly!

Little thugs should be punished with slave labour and beaten into submission!


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

stevie_m said:


> Found the kids on it rather annoying and couldn't go the "big man" acts they put on


that's exactly what many of these kids are like, in addition some of the suggestions later on in this thread fail to realize that exactly what has happened to SOME of them (i.e parents who beat them for no reason) and they know no different.

Putting them in vinnie green at least puts them in the environment to change their behavior as some of the episodes have highlighted and at that point at least they have the initiative to know different and hopefully choose the right route away from drugs and causing harm to others at which point i agree with some of the posts that they are idiots but in the first instance some know no different and how would you expect them to change with such policies.


----------

